# Connemara's good first horses?



## Raych (16 August 2010)

As in the title, I'm thinking about getting a 1st horse.

Just wondering what everyone thinks about connies as a breed, so far i've been told they're lovely.

Any opinions welcome


----------



## zoelouisem (16 August 2010)

Yes they make very good first horses they can turn there hooves to most diaplines have kind natures and are sencible but responsive. They can be very good jumpers too.
All this said they still need to have had the right education to fufill there potetional.


----------



## Suzie86 (16 August 2010)

Yes yes yes 

Every pony is different but I've never met a bad connemara! Mine is connemara x not sure what with though. He was my first horse I got him when I was 15 and still have him 9 years later, although he is on loan at the moment to a lovely 13 year old girl doing pony club. From my experience they are fab jumpers and lovely temperaments 

Here is mine.....


















please ignore my horrendous cheesy face in the middle pic!!!


----------



## ThePony (16 August 2010)

Think it depends on how much experince you have and on the individual horse tbh. 

My mare is half connie, but there is nothing about her to suggest she is anything other than 100% pony!  She is as safe a horse as I think you can get, without riding a bike. But she isn't a kick along either. She does spook at nothing if you aren't keeping her brain working - just tarts off suddenly sideways - but if she does something silly it is never ever with the intention of getting you off. She will take advantage if she feels there is an opportunity to do so. Again, nothing dangerous, she will just choose to do exactly what she likes given half a chance (generally slop along, grab mouthfulls of tree or barge through you)!  She is v smart (being a good ole pony!) and I think this is what makes her like she is. She will v quickly pick up on bad habits too, but is mannered and fab to do in every way so long as you insist on it. 
She is a legend and I would have another connie again in a flash if she is typical of the breed! Mainly she is as safe as, a proper nosy characterful pony, and can turn her hoof to anything - particularly jumping which she loves and is a total natural at!

Good luck with your first horse, v exciting!


----------



## xxxloz123 (16 August 2010)

Yes  My first pony was a Connie ( still is ) x


----------



## SophieRIDSH (16 August 2010)

It depends on the individual, both horse and rider.  Connies are hardy, easy keepers but IME do not tolerate tactless handling.  They have a point beyond which they will NOT be pushed.  

Get into a fight with a QH and they will have forgotten it the next time you see  him.  Connies don't forget.  I think it's a survival trait.  OTOH, once they learn something they retain it and they learn very quickly.


----------



## Flint12 (16 August 2010)

YES!!!

I have a conni X and he is my first horse, and he is brill!! He has been super, he has gone eventing, showjumping, HT, currently turning his hoof to dressage due to me not being able to jump, and he is doing really well. He always trys his hardest and has got a lovely nature!
He has got a lovely scopey jump and is really very honest. 

I dont think you can go wrong with a connie!!



Just seen post above and agree completely!!! He Learns something and just keeps learning! love him to bits!!


----------



## Troylimbo1 (16 August 2010)

I can sum my boy up in one sentence......
Nice but dim lol

He would never do anything to hurt you, my 4 and 8 year old ride him, as safe as houses but my god he's stubborn.
Apparently the last bit is a connie trait that I failed to realise until way too late when I had fallen hoplessly in love with him.
There are certainly worse horses you could buy as a first horse.

Oh and a quote from my instructor:

This horse takes a hell of a long time to learn things but when he does he doesn't forget.
Mmm I think that includes cheekiness too


----------



## ThePony (16 August 2010)

SophieRIDSH said:



			OTOH, once they learn something they retain it and they learn very quickly.
		
Click to expand...

That is so true, unfortunatly it also is the case for things you don't mean for them to pick up. If mine is allowed to get away with it once, perhaps if I'm chatting to someone and not properly concentrating, then it instantly becomes a bad habit - v quick learning!!  Proper hardy souls too!


----------



## misst (16 August 2010)

Lovely horses But as previously said do not pick a fight with them. 
They are good doers and easy to keep but I think they are not for the nervous or absolute novice - they are quick and clever and can take advantage easily. I do think they are versatile and hardy though. My daughters first pony was a connie x arab, she did every pony club team and won lots. She taught my daughter to "really ride" as she was also tricky at times, - she is 26 and still takes advantage at every opportunity


----------



## Raych (16 August 2010)

Haha, thanks so much guys 

That's what i want, safe but not boring 

I'm going to try a connie on sunday and trying a few of the overgrown ones out. Being 15 and 5ft8 isnt fun - im overhorsed really easily but cant ride ponies being so lanky . So connies seem like a nice solution. Looking forward to my trip


----------



## Troylimbo1 (16 August 2010)

Raych said:



			Haha, thanks so much guys 

That's what i want, safe but not boring 

I'm going to a connie dealers on sunday and trying a few of the overgrown ones out. Being 15 and 5ft8 isnt fun - im overhorsed really easily but cant ride ponies being so lanky . So connies seem like a nice solution. Looking forward to my trip 

Click to expand...

Where abouts is the dealer and who if you don't mind me asking


----------



## ThePony (16 August 2010)

You could also try a connie x tb if you want the pony-ness with a bit more height? 
Mine is 15.3hh (her actual breeding is connie x (idxtb) - not that you would know it), and I'm a 5'9'' - she takes up my leg perfectly, yet rides like a pony, absolutly brilliant fun!!


----------



## BubbleDog (16 August 2010)

Yes, to a point but they are very smart and are almost a warmblood in a native body.  They do need consistant handling and do need work.


----------



## VioletStripe (16 August 2010)

Would have thought so 

They tend to be good allrounders, usually easy to feed, aren't as whizzy and psycho as TBs usually are, whenever I've met one they were quite affectionate and quiet. Not to mention they're possibly my fave breed  Obviously it depends on the horse itself though  xx


----------



## huntley (16 August 2010)

They definitely have a sense of humour and have a massive brain so thrive on a variety of work. I would worry if you are not very experienced as they can take the mick. Please dont get a young one and take someone experienced with you. I actually don't think they are that hardy - mine are the first ones to feel the cold. I do love them, but have given me moments when I have wanted to kill them! Good luck.


----------



## natalia (16 August 2010)

In short NO. I don't think conne make good "first" horses. They make good first competition types yes, but aren't a good choice for your average just out of riding school rider. They are hardy, intelligent and learn very quickly, but can be strong willed and will always have thier own opinions on life. Connes are honest types who will often grow an extra leg or help you out in a sticky spot but they will quickly learn to take the pee out a novice rider and the best ones def. would never be described as "quiet" types. I currently have a class 1 conne gelding in for re schooling who was purcahsed for 12k but has proved waaaayyy too much for his novice owner and have had a lot of others in the past few years in similar circumstances. I think if you want a nice large breed native as  a first horse you are always better with a new forest.


----------



## pipsqueek (16 August 2010)

If it's your first horse you really need something that is not going to over-horse you, never mind its looks/breed, and definately not a youngster, or anything too big!! Good luck (and take someone knowlegable with you when you go and look at it)


----------



## blackislegirl (16 August 2010)

BubbleDog said:



			Yes, to a point but they are very smart and are almost a warmblood in a native body.  They do need consistant handling and do need work.
		
Click to expand...

As an adult, about 5 ft 4 inches, I worried before trying out my boy that I'd be under-horsed on a 14.2 Connie.  I laugh now to think about it - he is a big powerful horse who just happens to have short legs! He is adorable and versatile but I wouldn't say he'd be everybody's good first horse


----------



## horsecrazy25 (16 August 2010)

Yes, my friend has a connemara he is lovely but cheecky  x


----------



## Sherbert (16 August 2010)

From experience I agree with Natalia. The two at our yard (one being mine) are both fab allrounders but definitely not a 'first horse'. Both are very sharp and extremely forward going. Saying that, wouldn't swap mine for the world!


----------



## clairefeekerry1 (16 August 2010)

i have a coonie x tb and he's a star... but i'd say prob not a first horse, but that mite be the TB. he would never do anything to hurt you but he has is ideas if what is fun, and he loves having fun!!!!! i find he needs alot of work


----------



## SO1 (16 August 2010)

one of my friends has an overgrown connie and he is super but she has to manage his feed as if he has too much cereals he gets very spooky and strong. however i would say my new forest is quieter but he is also small at only 13.2 whilst my friends connie is 15.2 and more horse like in temperment.

i think they can be excellent confidence givers if they have been well schooled and are managed properly. they also often have the ability to be more competitive should you improve and wish to go up a level or gear.

i think however more important than breed is temperment and training. for a first horse i would be looking for a horse that has plenty of experience in doing what i want to do already with a rider of a similar level and that is friendly and easy to handle.


----------



## Jericho (16 August 2010)

SophieRIDSH said:



			It depends on the individual, both horse and rider.  Connies are hardy, easy keepers but IME do not tolerate tactless handling.  They have a point beyond which they will NOT be pushed.  

Get into a fight with a QH and they will have forgotten it the next time you see  him.  Connies don't forget.  I think it's a survival trait.  OTOH, once they learn something they retain it and they learn very quickly.
		
Click to expand...

haha totally agree with this - my mare is connie x tb and she is a superstar: brave, very versatile, gentle, easy going but I always get the feeling that she knows full well who is the stronger, faster species! She wouldnt hurt a fly but she is as sharp as a fox when she needs to.....


----------



## Hollyberry (16 August 2010)

I absolutely love connies, have had 4 of them and all have been fabulous in every way.  Yes they have cheeky natures but I have never found any nastiness in any of them.  I would think they would be an ideal first horse, they will teach you without putting you in danger,.  I know all ponies-horses have to be judged individually but I haven't yet found a nasty connemara.  They can do anything and are beautiful to boot.


----------



## Raych (17 August 2010)

Thank you all. I am just going to have a look around. I am not a novice, i have been riding 7 years and have ridden pretty much everything


----------



## connielough (17 August 2010)

Yes!I have an oversized connemara -  about 15.3ish and I got her when she was 4. She's a lovely horse, and is pretty level headed (although can be spooky and unconfident at times, but never with any intent to harm you!)She is so easy to deal with on the ground and is a very sweet character. They are good doers and pretty hardy as well, so I'd say that they are excellent first horses as long as you are patient-they take a while to pick something up, but once they have they do remember!As you've been riding a while, I'd say they're great, as long as you are confident from the start!Good luck!


----------



## Horses 123 (26 May 2020)

Hi, I would say connies are brilliant first ponies - I used to loan one and she was an absolute angel, a little moody sometimes but usually tried her absolute best and was incredible at jumping. She taught me loads - if you're willing to put up with a few spooks they are absolutely perfect in my opinion!


----------



## conniegirl (26 May 2020)

Not in my experience.

my purebred connie was stunning and for the most part a lovely pony, but he would have been dangerous for a novice. He could come straight out of the lorry and win in the show ring or up to medium level dressage however he put a top showjumper on the floor 3 times in 10 mins because he didnt feel like jumping that day. He needed consistent competent handling as when given an inch he would take a mile.


----------



## honetpot (26 May 2020)

Always by the pony that suits you not the breed.  Most are bred for sport, that where the big money is, and it a bit like having a small sports car, you need to be able to ride to get the best out of them, or they will run rings round you.
I have a 20 year old who I owned as a three year old and sold. Lovely natured pony, has done well in the past in competition, on the outside he looks the perfect first ride, but like others have said they learn the dodges quickly and he will only do so much and he will dump you or try and frighten you.
  You buy a TB and they come with and health and wealth warning, a connie while hardy and cheap to keep can tramp all over your dreams, while stealing your heart with a pretty face.
  In the currant climate I would look around for a common coloured, if will probably half the money and for the same money you could get one a lot more experience. If you want a very cheap useless connie that has no brain and a face only its mother can love, there is one sat in my field. It moves beautifully its just a shame the rest of him is so rubbish. You can not win them all.


----------

